# Thinking about getting another



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I would love everyone's suggestions and feedback. I am seriously thinking about getting another fluff-- for one thing, I think it would be wonderful to have another fluff more Cozette's size as a playmate and buddy. She is a very active little girl and wants to play with everyone in the household-- the cat, the older doggies (who definitely don't appreciate it, lol) and my daughter's large lab/malinois rescue. She doesn't know a stranger, either human or animal. While I and my husband do play with her a LOT, it just seems another fluff would be so nice for her. And of course, I always have room in my arms and heart for another  Someone on here said Maltese are like potato chips, and I have to agree! 

For those of you that have boys, is there a basic temperament difference between boys and girls (I know there are individual differences, but I'm asking about in general)? I'm concerned about getting a marker, and while I know both males and females can mark, having a dog that marks our furniture would be an issue. I would love a pup that loves to be held and will cuddle on my lap. Cozette will do that, too, but not often or for long-- she's too busy being busy most of the time!

Since Cozette is about three pounds at a year old, I'm looking for a fluff that will be on the smaller size -- around 3-1/2 to 4 pounds, I would think. 

And here is my last question-- Cozette has had a lot of tummy issues (diarrhea and vomiting) with any food changes and even with many treats, and I wondered if that is more prevalent in dogs that are on the smaller end of the spectrum. It's taken me a good while to find food that she does well on, and it's been sometimes frustrating and definitely not fun to deal with the fall-out from any food experimentation. 

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I've met and played with Cozette, I definitely think she would enjoy having another fluff to play with. And, I also think that if you had another one, Cozette would wear herself out playing and then maybe want to be a cuddle bug when you got home.

I love boys -- as they really are much more loving and they adore their mommies as a rule. Marking is an individual thing, but usually if you get them neutered before 6 months, they don't seem to mark as much.

The tummy issues are unique to each fluff, imho, and have nothing to do with size. Secret is 3.8 lbs and she really doesn't have tummy problems. Lacie at 6 lbs is a very picky eater and though not very often, I would have to say that she has the most tummy problems of my 3. 

I'm sending you a pm about a particular pup that I think you should consider.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I can totally understand your wanting to get another! :thumbsup: I will let others speak to how the size might relate to eating issues w/small dogs as I have always tended to have at least 6 pounders and ALWAYS huge non-picky eaters! IF I ever do get another one I think I might go a little on the small size due to flight restrictions and the possibility of flying 2/in one bag internationally. Otherwise my DH & I would have to fly in separate cabins and in the smaller airplanes on different planes!!! With the airlines one has to ---small cough---stay "a step ahead of the hounds." :HistericalSmiley:
Now about marking! You are correct that both M & F mark! Kitzel doesn't mark at home but if we go to my friends' house (she keeps dogs/cats for others on a regular basis) he will mark. I just take his belly band along---which he also wears in hotels or rental places---just to be sure we don't have a mishap. One never knows where another dog has marked, and he would try to over-mark---I know that isn't a word. :innocent:
Personality wise---well, I do adore boys! I know girls can be loving too and would probably go w/a girl next time, but I do love the guys! I think girls are more intutive and smarter. . . but little boys are lovers! Those are "general" statements and we all know the breeding and socialization is what makes them what they are!
Can't wait to see what you end up with! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is so much more loving and cuddly than my girls - of course, that could be a breed thing.

He isn't neutered and has never marked inside my house or when we visited anyone's house - but he does mark outside, which doesn't bother me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to get another smaller one too so Ava could have a buddy her size around here. So I (of course) say go for it!

As for Ava's tummy - she eats like a piggy and has never had a problem with anything her daddy gives her...which is usually against my wishes!!! :angry:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Jackie! So excited to hear you're considering getting another...I say go for it! I think it'll be really good for Cozette to have a playmate around. Of course I don't have a boy maltese (or girl for that matter) so I can't advise regarding the difference in temperment...but I LOVE my Bailey's temperament so so so much. He is playful and very friendly with everyone, people and dogs. But he is also very cuddly and loves to just snuggle and is a complete Mama's boy. He has never marked in our house but he does mark outside when we go for walks. The only time I ever had a problem with marking was when we went to Pat's house for her puppy party and there were other dogs around...the first thing he did when we got there is lift his leg on a dog bed that was out on the patio :w00t: I was so mortified!!! :brownbag: But yeah, that's the only time. 

Good luck in your search...I'm also going to PM you a suggestion!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think size has a lot to do with tummy issues, so don't worry so much about that. I have both a male & a female and they are equally loving, affectionate, and shower kisses on everyone. The Squeege marks outside, but not inside because that, my dear, is a potty training issue (consult with JMM and she will tell you the same thing). If you train him not to mark inside, he won't mark inside. Mine both go straight to the door and stand there looking at me when they need to go out to potty. You can't go wrong with a boy, and since you already have a sweet little girl, why not go for it? It'll open your eyes about the canine male gender in a very positive way. Like you, I have always resisted getting a male of any breed cuz of the fear of furniture marking and incessant humping of, well, everything in the vicinity. I got Squeege and I have NONE of that. Ever. Then again, I have a friend here who has a little neutered male that humps all other dogs, male OR female, people's legs and feet, and everything else. It's gross, but THAT is a training issue and can be resolved with consistent reinforcement.....just correct it from the get-go IF it happens and it won't become a problem. Good luck with your new baby search and by all means tell us when you find "the one."


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Having two Malts is awesome and I have two girls. I say go for it. Both are very cuddly and affectionate and love to be in my lap. It is so fun to watch them play together and they get along with each other very well. My first Malt was a boy and once he was potty-trained, he did not mark indoors but he did outside. I'm excited for you and little Cozette. Keep us posted!:chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Size doesn't seem to matter as far as tummy issues go. Bogie who is a whopping 9 pounds has a very sensitive stomach. Cassie's is less sensitive at 6 pounds. As far as getting another Malt, that is of course a personal decision, but do not get another malt for Cozette. They may or may not be best friends, but a new dog is yours for a long time. Just like having a baby the decision should be based on do you want another, not providing a playmate for your current baby. Much good luck with your decision and your search for the right puppy. Your Cozette is is a real little doll. I am so happy she got you for a mommy.


----------



## sanders84 (May 9, 2009)

I have been here a lot recently reading about getting another dog. I finally decided that we are ready for a puppy and I got very lucky and found this amazing breeder who had an 8 month old puppy looking for a home since she wasn't going to become a show dog after all. 
So baby Ariel is living with me and Ivi (2,5years old) now, and getting another dog was the best thing that ever happened to us. I couldn't be happier, my two little girls get along perfectly and they have been like sisters from day one.
They love to play together and Ivi has been so happy since Ariel moved in, even though I was so worried about everything.. because she's always been my only baby and is used to getting all the attention. but she has not been jealous at all, just happy to have someone to play with.
Ivi is a bit more independent and sometimes likes to be on her own, especially when she really wants to sleep she will go hiding somewhere. Ariel loves to follow me everywhere and be part of anything I do. She would be on my lap all the time if that was possible, and she will only sleep right next to me. She is a perfect little puppy and I just want to tell everyone that at least for us, it was the best decision ever to get another dog.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was really concerned about getting two, and also asked on here  I have to say, I love having two. So much fun watching them interact. Lola is very cuddly, almost too much so, needy. Penny is now starting to follow what she does and is getting more and more cuddly herself. I would make that a priority in your search. The breeders know if they are naturally very cuddly types. 

I wanted another girl, and happy I did. Tummy wise, I don't think size makes a difference either.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I only have one so not a good person to ask (and I do think I would like another but it has to be a whole family decision and we aren't all there yet) but as far as a boy - I couldn't ask for anyone more lovable, sweet, smart and fun than my little guy. He never marks at home nor anyone else's. He does mark I guess when we go out for a walk to the park. Like lightpoles, traffic lights, trees, etc. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Lotsa leg lifts - but he only squats on his wee wee pads at home. :chili: He's very easy going and friendly to people and dogs, was a picky eater until I started home cooking and very, very rarely has any stomach issues... like 3 semi-loose stools in the past year and 9 months I've had him.( Knock on wood :smilie_tischkante and he's a very portable 5-ish pounder. Has ranged from 4.75 to 5.25.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting! I as well have a boy which is a marker outside but not so much inside. I guess it all depends on how you train him the first couple days at home. So Cozette doesn't play with Tiffany at all? :crying 2: Maybe because of the age difference? 
If you want another one for yourself and for your DH then I would say go for it! :two thumbs up: You sure will have your hands full with a whopping number of 4 dogs and 1 cat in the house! :w00t: WOW!!! If you do decide to go for a boy, I wholeheartedly recommend it! They're so loving!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well yesterday I sprang the idea to my hubby, who laughed at me and said, oh great you would ask on your birthday LOL. 

I appreciate all your answers, it really is so helpful to me to hear all your viewpoints. I had to laugh about the humping, because Cozette is worse than any dog I've ever had-- though she only humps her bed. We are working on discouraging that behavior, but I tend to think it may be based on boredom. i'm not a behaviorist and may be very off about that, but that's my observation when she does it. 

As far as having four dogs, we had four for a long time. As many of you know, my Maltese Dolly died from pancreatitis a year ago Christmas. Then this past December we got Cozette. The end of January we lost our pom, Buffy, to cancer. Of all the dogs, she loved Cozette the most, and was such a good "mommy" to her from the minute I brought her home. She died less than two months after getting Cozette. I was heartbroken when we lost her, since she was always such a loving dog. She lived to be loved. So, we are back down to three. Of concern is that Tiffany is suddenly starting to look and act old. She has lost her hearing for the most part and I noticed she looks like she is getting cataracts. She is SO my husband's dog, I'm dreading that sad day and hope it will be many years in the future, but I'm not confident that will be the case.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

From my reading about your girl, i can say that she would love having a playmate. She sounds so much like my Snowy in terms of being a very playful-social bug. 

Snowy will sit on your lap too, but just like Cozette, not for too long. He would much rather be right there doing something or playing and so on. (i gotta tell ya, that is my type of maltese - perfect match to me ). Now Snowy is a male maltese; Cozette is a female maltese, but i so see them alike in that matter. I honestly thing it is an individual thing more than gender. And you know what is the cool thing about having a playful social bug? The chances of having dog#1 accept dog#2 is higher 

When Crystal joined the family, he fell in love with her at the first second of meeting her. 

I vote for get yourself and Cozette a new fluff  

Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh i forgot to add, Snowy marks when we go for walks. There are girls who mark too, but I've seen more boys doing it than girls. My Crystal does not mark. Snowy does though.








Snowy likes to say "hello" to trees and polls. There are some days that I allow him to mark as many times as he likes in our walks, and other days, I don't. 

It does not bother me (Snowy's like to Mark when we go for walks). For sure does not stop me also from getting another male in the future


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well it looks good for us to be adding another little one to the family. I think everyone is right, Cozette is so social that it would be a good move. So although that's not the only reason to get another fluff, I think it would work well. 

I do think I need to borrow Snowy, lol, because today I got Cozette in the water and she was not too excited about it. I took it slow and easy, and she did great, but I think she needs another little fluff to show her it can be fun! So anytime you want to ship Snowy and Crystal here for Cozette's swimming lessons, let me know, LOL.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's face it, this has been brewing inside of you for a long time. :wub2:It is called Maltese fever. You are going to do it.:thumbsup: And, all of us here at SM are going to applaud wildly when you do.:aktion033: I have never had a boy Malt, but I have had boys...coton, bichon, cocker, and they were completely devoted to both me and the girls. My boys have been kind, gentle, and good...good...good. They also cater to the girls. Keep us posted on your search, so that the awnties who already have the limit of four can live vicariously through you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm excited!:chili::chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't wait (and I'm not even the one getting the new baby!).


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got an email in to the breeder of the puppy I'm looking at, so aunties and uncles, cross your fingers and wish me luck! 

I'm going to use you all as references, LOL.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!!!! You took the first step! :aktion033: Boy is Cozette going to be a happy little girl! :chili: Can we know if you decided on a boy or a girl? :Waiting:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

SO EXCITING!!!!

I am the biggest fan of two! 

Mine are like two peas in a pod! Just too cute for words and they seem so happy!

And... my Elliott (male) is the biggest mush around! Just sweet and loving!! I should call him Cuddle City!

Much love and hope your dreams work out!!!!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Boy Jackie, you don't just "sit around and cluck---you lay eggs!":HistericalSmiley:
Here is hoping we "hatch" something wonderful!
I am so excited for you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so excited for you...will you be getting a boy then or a girl?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_*Oooooohhh, the suspense is killing me!*_


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't let the suspense kill you! LOL. I'm hoping to have news later today or tomorrow. 

BTW, I am looking at a boy


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Squeegee and Pepper think they know who, but they're not telling....... ;P


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> I do think I need to borrow Snowy, lol, because today I got Cozette in the water and she was not too excited about it. I took it slow and easy, and she did great, but I think she needs another little fluff to show her it can be fun! So anytime you want to ship Snowy and Crystal here for Cozette's swimming lessons, let me know, LOL.


i think that your intro to water was good. What I would do is repeat that intro a few times in other pool days (once a week maybe) for very short periods each pool day while encouraging with tones of possitive tone of voice, then praising with treat when getting out (if she was treat driven). Next step I would take is to make it an exciting experience. I will see if she will go crazy excited over something (depends on her motivation. What made Snowy go was a ball. What made Crystal go was Snowy).

As a final training touch, I can send you the malts lol ... I am so sure that they will make her join in. Swimming-love is Contagious , i think, as i saw it happeneing to Crystal.

In another note, I think a maltese mommy gotta think it well before teaching a malt to love swimming....somedays, malts dive in after knowing that it is a "not ok to swim" day (because after-swim-work is not planned). Like today for example. Crystal gave me the extra unplanned work. I think i will end up requesting to fence the pool lol i really do think that is the 100% guarentee for malts not to dive in. Somedays, they are so good at listening. Other days though, they act deaf and just dive in. Pool fence is the key


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> .
> 
> BTW, I am looking at a boy


awwh i do wish u all the best at getting another fluff. I love having one of each gender :wub: :wub: i think that boy and girl combo is nice :wub:

I do not know why but i keep on picturing Cozette loving a new brother (or sister) in her very first second of meeting him (or her)

Something similar to this...when Snowy met Crystal. He did love her at the very first second of meeting her (i did film that moment)


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That was uber adorable, Kat! So glad you have that on video forever and ever--you'll wanna watch that over & over for ages to come.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

almitra said:


> you'll wanna watch that over & over for ages to come.


:tender:i think so too.


----------



## uptegrove (Jun 25, 2011)

You should definitely go for it. I just recently got our second Fluff.. We had a boy and decided we wanted a female. So we now have Harley and Hailey. We are really enjoying the two of them. They play well together and keep each other busy. Hailey is my cuddlier though. Harley only wants to cuddle on his time. Hailey loves cuddling with us anytime we sit on the couch.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting: :Waiting: :biggrin:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> :Waiting: :Waiting: :biggrin:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

*Disappointment *

Well, sad to say, the little boy I was looking at (yes, it was Ta-Jon's Dumplin) is sold. So, I guess for now we'll just go back to enjoying our one little girl. It is hard to find anyone with puppies that are going to be on the small side like Cozette, so we'll just be content with the little cutie we have. 

Thanks for everyone's support and well wishes!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! sorry, I am sure another little one will become available before you know it. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Well, sad to say, the little boy I was looking at (yes, it was Ta-Jon's Dumplin) is sold. So, I guess for now we'll just go back to enjoying our one little girl. It is hard to find anyone with puppies that are going to be on the small side like Cozette, so we'll just be content with the little cutie we have.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support and well wishes!


Don't give up. I have a couple more up my sleeve from good breeders. Let me make a couple of calls tomorrow and then I'll get in touch with you. I have another one in mind.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No worries (I knew it was Dumplin...just had a feeling), the perfect baby will come along....especially if Lynn has anything to say about it.  You GO, Lynn! Find a baby for Jackie.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

Just an update-- I found a little fluff who is being watched as a show prospect but may end up too small (perfect for Cozette, right?) I'll keep you all posted!

I can't tell you how grateful I am for everyone's support, advice and help. I appreciate it more than you know and count you all as friends. :grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

socalyte said:


> Well, sad to say, the little boy I was looking at (yes, it was Ta-Jon's Dumplin) is sold. So, I guess for now we'll just go back to enjoying our one little girl. It is hard to find anyone with puppies that are going to be on the small side like Cozette, so we'll just be content with the little cutie we have.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support and well wishes!


Oh Jackie, I am particularly sorry, that is my Gimme's baby and I was so hoping I'd be able to hear about him as he grew. He's so adorable.
I'm terribly sorry you were not able to get him. :smcry:
Not to worry, one will come along.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing you do have to keep in mind is the tiny ones can get hurt more easily when playing. Even if you have two the same or similar sizes. I would also give little Cozette a chance to grow some more. Maybe wait another 6 months to a year. That way her habits are established and ingrained so the new pup can learn from her, not knock her off hers. Just food for thought.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I hadn't really thought of that, but I'm really in no hurry and know the right fluff will show up at the right time. The one I'm looking at may not end up available, only time will tell. 

Cozette is a year old-- you think she needs another six months? I guess I figured she was already established, even though one year is still pretty young.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you will be fine and so will Cozette. You know her better than anyone. I know of two that will be available to pet homes mid-August. Both are males, but I don't know anything about their sizes. I know both breeders. If you are interested, PM me.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh jackie , im so excited for u , maybe this baby boy was not for u but im sure that u will find the perfect baby for u and cozzette . im thinking about getting another one too , my kids want one but im not sure as of yet.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

socalyte said:


> I hadn't really thought of that, but I'm really in no hurry and know the right fluff will show up at the right time. The one I'm looking at may not end up available, only time will tell.
> 
> Cozette is a year old-- you think she needs another six months? I guess I figured she was already established, even though one year is still pretty young.


Jackie, I just saw this thread since I haven't had time lately to be on SM much. I don't think Cozette is too young. I had originally planned on waiting until next spring to add to our clan, but the right pup found me on HER timeline! Gracie and Ella are exactly six months apart in age and I have found that it's PERFECT! Both are still really puppies although Gracie will be a year old in a month. They have bonded so quickly and play all day long. I am still doing training sessions with Gracie, so I've just had to double my training time. It hasn't been too hard because I keep the sessions short and fun.

As far as the male/female thing goes, I, too, orginally thought I'd add a boy even though my heart kept telling me to get another girl. (My Cisco is male and I adore him!) I have to say that both my girls are very loving. Gracie is a bit more independent and will cuddle for awhile then be content to be off doing something else. Ella is a VELCRO dog. She wants to be right with me all the time unless she's playing with Gracie. 

When considering whether to adopt Ella, I did tell the breeder, Sheila Riley, that I wanted a playful puppy. I wanted a pup that LOVED playing with her littermates because I wanted the pup to play with Gracie. This was my number one priority (besides health of course). I had already experienced having two dogs where one would NEVER play with the other or any other dog for that matter. Ella ended up being exactly what I wanted! Although Gracie is still only 3.5 pounds and Ella is already 3.8 pounds, I don't think she'll get too big to play safely with Gracie. (Sheila estimated her adult weight at 5.75-6 pounds.

Good luck to you in your search. The right fluff will find you!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Size doesn't seem to matter as far as tummy issues go. Bogie who is a whopping 9 pounds has a very sensitive stomach. Cassie's is less sensitive at 6 pounds. As far as getting another Malt, that is of course a personal decision, but do not get another malt for Cozette. They may or may not be best friends, but a new dog is yours for a long time. Just like having a baby the decision should be based on do you want another, not providing a playmate for your current baby. Much good luck with your decision and your search for the right puppy. Your Cozette is is a real little doll. I am so happy she got you for a mommy.


Ditto


Wanting someone for my Lily to play with was a big part of getting Audrey. Lily is very social and was about 1 year old when we go Audrey at 6 years of age. They have never played together. Audrey tolerates Lily and I know she would prefer to be an only dog. She looks like I'm breaking her heart when I hold and love on Lily. I adore both of them and am very happy with them. Do get another pup if you want but there is NO guarantee they will play together. My girls had a few little fights but they co-exist peacefully now, more than a year later. 
BTW, both my girls mark outside but not in the house. Lily, my bigger one at 7 lbs, has the most sensitive tummy though they both are doing great on a fresh raw diet.


----------

